# Pear Wine



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

Started the pear from Jack Keller's receipe and added 2 cans of white grape, here are the pears and golden raisins waiting for the mixture of as the northern gals say "usual suspects"





stirring the must daily






letting the must settle 24 hrs to transfer to secondary, will keep ya updated as progress


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

What was the starting SG and what is it now?


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

Started at 1.081 and this morning when removed the bag was 1.001.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

Whe you do put in in the carboy stir it as if you were degassing to get some C02 out of suspension to protect your wine. Some like to rack a little earlier to let fermentation make a blanket of C02 in the carboy but Ive been letting it finish in primary lately with good results.


----------



## Scott (Nov 16, 2008)

Will do, thanks Wade. Are you thinking I am transfering too early?


Ya know I probably should have put this under the forum of fruit wines, oh well.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 16, 2008)

Moved it, Some choose to rack earlier like I said but Ive been using the RJS kit instructions lately and like the results as its easier to degas. You should either stir it to release some C02 or move it a liitle earlier so that it is still venting C02 from fermentation.


----------



## Scott (Nov 17, 2008)

I see, I could have moved it earlier but as the instructions said when done with heavy ferm remove strainer bag and let sit for 24 hrs to settle. I will put that on the note for next time. 


I did transfer and used the degassing wand this morning, thanks for the advice.


Is that why one transfers around 1.010forany activity to protect the wine in the secondary or if let sg too low to stir to create some.


Man that hurts when the light bulb comes on.



*Edited by: Scott *


----------



## pelican (Nov 17, 2008)

Looks good Scott. Beautiful color to that liquor in the bucket!


----------



## Scott (Nov 27, 2008)

Racked, stabilized and degassed today didn't taste too bad either. Wait to clear some more and rack again.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2008)

Looking good there Scott!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 27, 2008)

Looks great! I would have to keep the whole gallon to myself.


----------



## Waldo (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks like a winner !!


----------



## Eland (Nov 28, 2008)

Looking good there Scott. I'm going to start a pear shortly and hope mine looks that good.


Eland


----------



## Scott (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks all, it is addicting. Just put the pearand the Chocolate Raspberry Port into secondarys and starting the high bush cranberry tonight...help I can't stop



.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 28, 2008)

You think you have problems. You should have 30+++ carboys and still not have enough room. I need to wait until next year to begin anymore.


----------



## Scott (Dec 3, 2008)

Appleman next year is really close!


I must have problems just ordered another kit, only need the superkleer sooo to offset the shipping cost!!! What could I do?


Now I have to get some heat to my shop to make some wine racks, my wife doesn't like the bottles all over. Until it's time to drink some



.


----------



## Scott (Dec 14, 2008)

Bottled the pear today, had a glass left over so what to do????? 


Surprised me by tasting good then chilled it and even better. 


Success


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2008)

Got to love it when you love it!


----------



## Waldo (Jun 1, 2009)

OK Scott..Time for an update on that Pear Wine. How is it? My son hit me up Sundat evning to make him and his friend a 6 gallon batch of Pear wine. I have never made a Pear and was wondering if anyone has ever steam/juiced pears?


----------



## vcasey (Jun 1, 2009)

Waldo I made a pear mead but used baby food juice. This was one of my test batches and I found the juice on sale. I have a larger batch planned and was thinking of putting them through the juicer. 
VC


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2009)

Never steam juiced them but it most likely would not be far off from apples with the amount of juice extraction. Those pears will really throw some pulp.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 2, 2009)

Think i may get a few and give the ole steamer/juicer a trial run with them and just see how it goes.


----------



## joeswine (Jun 2, 2009)

I always wanted to try to make a good pear wine- for a dense 3 gallon batch what would be the poundage needed?


----------



## smokegrub (Jun 2, 2009)

I have made 2 pear wines using the steam-juicer. Both were beautiful but benefited from an F-Pac. Otherwise there was very little flavor. As to the amount of juice, if the pears are a juicy variety, they will produce a large amount of juice. If they are a cooking variety, the quantity of juice is much smaller.


----------



## Scott (Jun 2, 2009)

Waldo it must have been good, it's all gone! The first 3 months it wasn't very good, but after that turned out nicely.


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 2, 2009)

I have 5 gallons of pear that I started last September and am still waiting for it to clear. It does have a nice pear taste when I sample it at rackings - I did this before I had a juicer so just used whole fruit in the fermenter - wonder if that method gives pear a better flavor? I was planning to use the juicer next time.


----------



## Eland (Jun 2, 2009)

Waldo,
I steam juiced mine and it turned out really well. I started my batch in February and will be bottling soon. Although mine does not have a lot of pear flavor, it is trying its best to taste like a chablis, which I'm okay with. The next batch will definitely have an f-pac.


----------



## Eland (Jun 2, 2009)

Wayne said:


> I have 5 gallons of pear that I started last September and am still waiting for it to clear. It does have a nice pear taste when I sample it at rackings - I did this before I had a juicer so just used whole fruit in the fermenter - wonder if that method gives pear a better flavor? I was planning to use the juicer next time.




Wayne,
Do you think it has a pectin haze? I started mine in February and it has been clear since mid-April. I did go heavy on the pectic enzyme for this very reason though. If you haven't already, I would degass it good and hit it with another dose of pectic enzyme. It won't hurt.


----------



## Wayne1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Eland - that sounds like a good idea. I have been trying to let it degass naturally but it was still fizzing at the last racking. I have a vacuum pump coming from Ebay to set up a system like in Wade's tutorial and think I will do as you suggest - degas and try some more pectic enzyme
Wayne


----------



## joeswine (Jun 2, 2009)

I have bought pear wine in the passed and it was very delicate in flavor..don't have a steamer so I will try it like I made my peach wine..........the old fashion way................I 'll do a 3gallonn batch....


----------



## vcasey (Jun 2, 2009)

Joeswine that is why I thought of trying the juicer (not the steam juicer). However my game plan is to make a mead which will have some added spices so the pear will be some what masked anyway. HMMMMMMM........... In the mean time I'll just keep following the thread and make some fresh pear juice just to taste, need to get the right mix of pears.





VC


----------



## joeswine (Jun 2, 2009)

well the way I make mine is strictly fresh juice but I never gave a thought to the different types of pears anyone got a suggestion other than Bartlet's their hard as a rock ...but the games afoot.....I use my Cuisinart like a juicer...does OK ......................


----------



## smikes (Jun 4, 2009)

Started my oaked pear in October using pear juice from a local cider mill. In April I backweetened(4 oz.gal)in attempt to bring the light pear flavor more forward. Ready to bottle!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 4, 2009)

Pear juice from a cider mill just sounds darn good!


----------



## joeswine (Jun 4, 2009)

like i stated pear is very delicate,powered chestnuts sounds very good with it,,,,,this year PINEAPPLE,PEAR and cranberry wines,....


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 26, 2009)

I have a pear wine going right now.


1) What acid level do I want? I have the accuvin TA test kit.


2) What do you guys think about oak on pear?


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 27, 2009)

There's actually a good article on fermenting pear cider in this month's Michigan Beer Guide: http://www.michiganbeerguide.com/issue_content.asp?page=backissue&tid=4&id=188

Oak is recommended, as is blending with other fruits such as cherries.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Sep 27, 2009)

(the SG information and a recipe for five gallons of perry is towards the end of the article)


----------



## Goodfella (Sep 28, 2009)

I am trying to decide what oak to use on this.... any suggestions?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2009)

Goodfella said:


> I am trying to decide what oak to use on this.... any suggestions?








I would recommend an American oak, ligt or medium toast. And dont leave it in too long. You just want a subtle hint of oak in the Pear


----------



## greham (Oct 3, 2009)

Blog about wine http://blogwinemaker.blogspot.com/


----------

